# علم طفلك ونفسك الانجليزية فى وقت قصير



## علاام فايز (24 أبريل 2012)

علم اولادك الانجليزية بنفسك








تعليم الانجليزية للمبتدئين تعليم الكلمات والمفردات اللغوية الاساسية للغة الانجليزية بالصوت والصور التوضيحية، حيث يحفل البرنامج بالعشرات من العبارات والجمل شائعة الاستخدام في مختلف المواقف التي يحتاجها المبتدئين في تعلم اللغة الانجليزية، ويستطيع المستخدم قراءة نصوص الجمل والعبارات والأسئلة باللغة الانجليزية وترجمتها باللغة العربية بالإضافة إلى سماع نطقها بصوت بشري انجليزي طبيعي وبلغة انجليزية أصلية، كما يتميز البرنامج بإمكانية ترجمة الجمل بعده لغات منها العربية والفرنسة والالمانية والروسية والصينية والماليزية والفارسية

















تابعونا للمزيد من المعلومات والبرامج




وفى النهاية اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم ​


----------

